# Cornsnake hatchling racks?



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am looking at building some cornsnake hatchling racks and I need some ideas

Come on peeps show me your racks........:no1:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Made a hatchling rack from an old Ikea cd storage box, added some braplast plastic tubs with a heatmat stuck to the rear inside.
Its also pretty portable.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers Hogboy....I am trying to go with lidless tubs if I can

Come on peeps dont be shy......show us your racks.....:no1:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

This is my hatchling rack but it is not really ideal for corns as the space between shelves and tubs are to large but it gives an idea of tub size










This is my old adult corn snake rack with large contico tubs to give an idea of how the tubs would fit into a lidless system










For corns i would use either small contico or cadburies boxes personally as they stand up to the test of time but in all honesty any suitable size tub will do.Just build the rack to suit and then run a heat cable round it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm using the braplast ones too. I bought a nice cabinet with full glass doors off ebay and have just put heat mats and stats into that! Ebay/Ikea Bargain Basement sometimes yield some great racks!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Vision one is quite nice 










Costs a few quid but nice 

Gary


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I use an Ikea bookcase with heatmats on the back. Used Braplast boxes last year, but won't be anymore after having a few escapees from them.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

One thing.
Before you build the rack make sure you have all the boxes to fill it.
I once got some great boxes and built a rack for them.
Initally I got 6 boxes to trial the size.
When I went back for more boxes, after building the rack, the shop had sold out and I had to contact thier supply to buy another 150 !
Stephen.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

stan said:


> I use an Ikea bookcase with heatmats on the back. Used Braplast boxes last year, but won't be anymore after having a few escapees from them.


Escapees is why I always have a hatchling rack with doors on the front so even if they get out of the tub the rack is secure, otherwise I can't sleep at night, I've seen very young corns escape out of the most secure of boxes!


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

*here is my latest rack*


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

where do you buy your racks and boxed from guys, i want to build one like jamies!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am using the Braplast boxes for the hatchlings.......probably with a heat cable down the back wall 

Probably lidless to cut down on cleaning time

Cheers everyone for the pictures....:no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i posted this a few times, i use small and medium conticos for hatchlings till they get big enough for 50litre really usefuls, to give an idea of size, thats a 3ft viv


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Caveman, where do you get those conticos and the racks you are using in those pics, they look great!


----------

